# Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Summertime is here and big fishing and quality catches are getting more consistent as is the weather. Here are some recent catches. We have some boats with availability. We can accommodate multi boat parties and large corporate groups. Drifting or Wading with live bait or artificial. Give us a call.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*Pics...*

More Pics


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Some beautiful fish Guys! Enjoyed my trip with you.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Some beautiful fish Guys! Enjoyed my trip with you.


Nice face fro podsy ... !!!!!


----------

